# hymer motorhomes heating



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Does 2002 to 2004 models have underfloor heating
GEOMAR


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi could you more exact on your question please, all i can say its a blown air system venting into all areas and also between the twin floors, under floor heating i think of cables in the floor and they act as large heating elements which i would not think is a good idea to have..... i hope that helps you....


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I think you mean Alde heating, I dont think Hymer had it then

joe


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

The s class has. Barrie


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes Barrie is correct, the S650, S740 and S820 all have underfloor heating, the pipework even goes under the bed.

It takes a couple of hours to get warmed up but then its lovely to walk around the MH in bare feet. Works on gas, electric or a combination of both. Truma Aquatherm it is called.

Paul.


----------

